# Kanada 3



## heinrich (16. März 2002)

Kurz vor Ende unserer Reise treffen wird in Chilliwack am Fraser River ein.Ein Telefonat mit unserem Guide Mark Laynes von Cascade Fishing Carters kommt endlich zustande
und es wir ein Treffpunkt für den folgenden Morgen ausgemacht.Pünktlich um sechs am nächsten Morgen stehen wir mit feuchten Händen am Treffpunkt als hinter uns ein riesen Pick-up mit Trailer anhält.Die Stimmung ist von Anfangan super.Wir sind ziemlich beeindruckt von unserem Boot das komplett aus Alu gefertigt mit einem V8 Small Block motor
mit ca 300 PS und einen Jet Antrieb verfügt.Der Fraser River ist hier 150 Km von seiner Mündung entfernt ein mächtiger Strom mit unzähligen Seitenarmen.Das Wasser ist milchkaffeebraun und die Stömung ist reißend.Der Fluß ist bis ca. 20 m tief an einigen Stellen sogar bis 50m dazwischen überall Kiesbänke von denen wir mehrere wärend 
unserer Fahrt überqueren,und Baumstämme die dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen.Deshalb also der Jet Antrieb.
Nachdem das Boot zu Wasser gelassen ist geht die Fahrt ca. 20 minuten Stromauf bis Mark oberhalb eines tiefen Abhans auf einer Untiefe Ankert.Als Gerät dienen uns einteilige schwere Grundruten von 3m länge und ABU 7500 Mörrum bestückt mit 50 lbs Wihplasch.Die Montage ist simpel aber mit größter Sorgfalt aufStabilität ausgerichtet ein 250 gr.Grundblei dient dazu den Köder in der rasenden Strömung zum Grund zu bringen.Gefischt wird mit einem Neunauge das auf den einzelhaken gebunden wird sowie an der anderen Rute mit einem Bündel von jungen Neunaugen ähnlich einem Huchenzopf.Mark wirft die Montage ca 20m hinter den Boot aus
und klemmt die Ruten in Halter.Nach einer Viertelstunde wippt eine der Rutenspitzen verdächtig,Mark ermahnt uns zur Ruhe,wir sollen dem Stör genug Zeit zum Fressen lassen ,erst
wenn der Köder sich im rüsselartigen Maul befindet darf der Anhieb kommen.Als erster bin ich dran gespannt warte ich auf das Zeichen unseres Guide,dann ist es soweit ich reiße die Rute hoch den Daumen auf der Spule um noch mehr Druck in den Anhieb zu setzen.Sekunden später sehe ich ungläubig einen Fisch von ca 1,5m aus dem Wasser schießen,das schwere Blei fliegt wie eine Styroporkugel und seinen Kopf der Stör reißt in der ersten Flucht 50 m Schur von der Rolle und verlangt mir alles ab.Als er zun erstenmal in die nähe der Bordwand kommt entfernt Mark mit geübtem Griff das Blei damit es uns bei der Landung nicht im Weg ist oder der Fisch sich durch sein Gewicht den Haken aus dem Maul löst.
Endlich können wir den Fisch landen ,ich habe inzwischen einen Krampf im Arm und bin ziemlich ausgepowert.Ein 
durchschnittlicher Fisch von geschätzten 70 pfund wird vorsichtig zurüchgesetzt.Für mich war das ein Riese und der drill war einmalig die Kraft und Schnelligkeit die diese urigen Fische entwickeln ist wahnsinn.Nach mehreren Platzwechseln war dann Kumpel Stefan an der Reihe der einen Fisch von fast 2 m erwischte,während des Drill sprang der Stör viermal!in ganzer Länge aus dem Wasser und Mark mußte den Anker mit Boje zurüchlassen um Ihm zu folgen weil sich die Spule der Rolle unaufhaltsamm leerte.Das Gewicht des Fisches betrug lt.Mark ca.140 pfund.Auch dieser wurde wie überigens alle Stöe zurückgesetzt.Der weiße Stör ist in Kanada ganzjährig geschüzt darf aber troztdem befischt werden.Mark und seine Frau Alexis die auch als Guide auf dem Fraser unterwegts ist haben mrhrere Jahre für das Kanadische Umweltministerium eine Studie über die Wanderwege und Laichgewohnheiten der Störe erstellt deshalb ist es kein Wunder das sie den Fluß und die Fische wie Ihre Westentasche kennen.Außer auf Stör wird im Fraser auf Chinook Lachse und im Winter auf Steelhead gefischt.Zu unserer Reisezeit ende Juni hatte der Lachsaufstieg gerade begonnen und die Amerikanischen Ureinwohner waren auf den Fluß beim auslegen von Nezten zum Lachsfang zu beobachten.
Kanada war einfach ein unglaubliches Erlebniss,leider kann ich mir soeine Reise nur selten leisten,denn trotz bilig Flug günstigem Mietwagen und Privatunterkünften(Bed+Breakfast) ist British Columbia doch ein ziemlich teures Pflaster.Ich habe jedenfalls seit letztem Sommer ein
Sparbuch bei der Kasse und einen Dauerauftrag auf meinem Lohnkonto der "Fraser" heißt.Nächstesmal eine Woche auf Stör und Chinook,kann aber noch dauern.

Petri
Heinrich


----------



## heinrich (16. März 2002)

PS:die Stör sind auch im Netz zu bewundern
unter www.BCsturgeon.com dann muß ich noch 
erwähnen das diese Kontakte ohne Peter und Jürgen
vom www.bavarian-guiding-service.de nicht zustande
gekommen wären. Heinrich


----------



## hecht24 (17. März 2002)

cooler bericht heinrich
fehlt mir nur noch der lottogewinn
 :c  :c  :c  :c


----------



## nobby36 (17. März 2002)

Hallo Heinrich,

toller Bericht.

Was nehmen denn die Guides so für eine Tour auf Stör ?


----------



## nobby36 (17. März 2002)

OOps,

249 $ für 8 Stunden pro Nase, jetzt weiß ich warum du nen Dauerauftrag laufen hast.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2002)

Sehr schöner Bericht. Das hast du sehr gut geschrieben Heinrich. Nur schade das das alles so unwarscheinlich teuer ist.


----------



## Jo (17. März 2002)

Sehr schön erzählt Heinrich,

man ist beim Lesen so richtig dabei gewesen. Das ist wieder was wovon man träumen kann .... irgendwann mal .....

Viele Grüße 

Jo


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. März 2002)

Oh man Heinrich,Du kannst eien schwach machen.
Ob ich mir jetzt auch ein Sparkonte dafür anlege? ;+ 

Es ist ein toller Bericht,der uns nur erahnen lässt,wie toll das gewesen sein muß.


----------



## Blue Marlin (31. Oktober 2003)

Bis jetzt der beste Bericht den ich gelesen habe !!!

Hut ab 1a.

                                         :z


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Oktober 2003)

Schöner Bericht Heinrich, ich kenne, wovon du schreibst!

Zu den Preisen muß man auch einmal sagen: Boot kostet etwa
70.000,- Dollar mit Ausrüstung, dazu kommt Sprit - sicher 80 Liter bei diesen Booten am Tag. Der Guide, ein selbständiger Unternehmmer, der seine Steuern und Versicherungen davon bezahlen muß. Was wollt ihr pro Stunde netto verdienen???

Teuer ist eine Fahrradmiete von 15,- Euro am Tag für eine Kiste, die nur 250 Euro wert ist!


----------



## Uwe Bernecker (31. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2003)

@Hallo Heinrich
Was mir bei deinem Bericht noch auffällt: Wann warst du eigentlich da? Mark und Alexis haben sich leider vor zwei Jahren getrennt. Mark guidet weiterhin.
Die Untersuchung der Störe wurde damals von nahezu allen lizenzierten Guides der Region unterstützt und brachte viele interessante Ergebnisse. Sogar ein Film wurde erstellt, der damals bei Seasons lief.
Bekannte vom Chiemsee sind übrigens gerade zurückgekommen
aus der Ecke. Sie haben sich richtig fett mit Lachs besackt. Was dich aber mehr interessieren wird: Sie hatten an einem Tag 29
Störe mit 2 Booten ( Guides John und Kevin von der Fraser-River-
Fishing-Lodge ). Die größten Fische lagen bei 3 Metern und 2 Fische gingen nach 2 und 2,5 Stunden Drill verloren......
Ich hab hier noch ein Foto vom größten aus diesem Jahr. Nur die
Kiste nimmt ihn nicht und mein Programm spinnt. Ich kann die Datei nicht verkleinern.


----------

